# EV batteries in NZ



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey all, 

Who supplies EV-suitable Lead Acid or AGM batteries within New Zealand. What brands are available and what product?

Richard


----------



## CrunchTime (Feb 13, 2009)

The Battery Shop at 453 Hutt Road - Selwyn can supply Trojan's amongst others, and quoted me what seems to be a good price (way better than I expected...)

If you're thinking about FLA, may be we should see if we get an even better price if we combine our orders (currently I still want to use T1275's if they'll fit without breaking the chassis )

Nice to know I'm not the only one contemplating a lead sled...

Andrew


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

My lead sled has 24 x Exide ED105s, which are 6V 105 Ah Trojan 105 lookalikes from China. I would recommend them if you are considering going with 6V traction batteries. My set cost just less than $4000 two years ago.

Exide Technology has branches in most towns and all cities.


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Jens,
I won't need batteries for some yet as I'm only at the beginning but am using the 105's dimensions for design purposes. I'm thinking 20 x 6V or 15 x 8V if I run into a weight issue, adding batteries in either case if I need more voltage
Richard


----------

